# Simple Sour



## Elmer (Jan 27, 2017)

Decided to experiment with making a sour.

5 #pilsner
3 # white wheat malt 
1# Vienna malt 
1# oats


Oyl 605 (48 hours)
California ale (S-05)
Oyl 212 (secondary)








I made a starter for the souring agent. After mash I will be souring the unhopped wort for 48 hours @ a range 70-90f
Then 2 weeks of primary ferm 
Then 6 months of secondary.

I will break the entire batch up into single gallon & add different fruits to each gallon


----------



## Elmer (Jan 28, 2017)

Water bath @ 80F


----------



## BernardSmith (Jan 28, 2017)

Good luck with this brew, Elmer. I am experimenting with a sour mead and with a Brett fermenting mead. I saw an ad for Omega yeasts. Are they liquid or dry?


----------



## WI_Wino (Jan 29, 2017)

The omega yeasts are liquid


----------



## Elmer (Jan 29, 2017)

BernardSmith said:


> Good luck with this brew, Elmer. I am experimenting with a sour mead and with a Brett fermenting mead. I saw an ad for Omega yeasts. Are they liquid or dry?




As previously stated they are liquid.
I have previously used their Dipa yeast with great results.
I have become a fan of Omega Yeast.
They are a great company with tremendous customer service, who have answered my every question.


----------



## Elmer (Jan 30, 2017)

Racking and boiling to stop the souring


----------



## Elmer (Jan 30, 2017)

Kept a gallon out to allow it sour even further!


----------



## Elmer (Feb 11, 2017)

Racked. Ended up with 4.7%
Kept 4 gallon which had used S-05 & added Brett (oyl-212)
1 gallon was combined between a batch which used Windsor ale yeast & S-05. & no brett 



So far there is a nice acidity, this will pair well when I add some fruit


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 11, 2017)

Elmer, do you have to keep separate carboys/racking canes etc when using brett? I always stayed away from using it thinking I'd have to have another set of equipment or just make everything with brett sourness. Thanks.


----------



## Elmer (Feb 12, 2017)

Yes, I use separate racking cane and hoses.
I have marked all my bungs as "sour only" after they have been used with a sour.
I have to order a couple more AI1 bungs and beer bung so I can make racking sour easier!

After I racked I sanitize the heck out of the entire area with Star San! Just in case


----------



## Elmer (Mar 14, 2017)

Added some raspberry purée 
Added a blow off tube since I expect fermentation will start again.
Aging for a few months before bottling.
Wish purée would not turn the beer murky, but that is the way it is

Before and after


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 15, 2017)

Elmer, will that clear to the degree it did before putting in the puree? The original carboy is nice and clear, will be looking forward to your tasting notes. I could see my wife liking something like that if the raspberry shines through the finished product.


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 15, 2017)

I was salivating at those images. Lovely job, Elmer.


----------



## Elmer (Mar 15, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> Elmer, will that clear to the degree it did before putting in the puree? The original carboy is nice and clear, will be looking forward to your tasting notes. I could see my wife liking something like that if the raspberry shines through the finished product.




I don't know if the beer will ever be crystal clear again.
Right now that notes are sour, with a good funkiness and a touch of raspberry.
Actually made my eyes water, but I don't like the sour funk as much as swmbo does.
Hopes age refines the flavors a bit
Hope time also aides in some clarity


----------



## Elmer (Mar 19, 2017)

2nd fermentation


----------

